# Audio book question



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Does anyone know what the next horus heresy audiobook will be?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

As far as I know, there will be an audio about Sigimund killing Word Bearers in the Sol system. Otherwise it is _Thief of Revelation_ and a Space Wolves Vs. Alpha Legion that is next.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

welshnick said:


> Does anyone know what the next horus heresy audiobook will be?


We are also getting a CD compilation of all the HH micro-audio dramas.
So, the stuff that came out for the past 2 advent calendars lol 
Unless you mean actual audiobook and not audio drama.
Depending on when VS is released to the public, either VS or Battle for the Abyss.
Hell, they could be right around the same time with how tight-lipped BL is these days


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Depending on when VS is released to the public, either VS or Battle for the Abyss.
> Hell, they could be right around the same time with how tight-lipped BL is these days


_Legion_ hardcover says _Vengeful Spirit_ is May (which matches the August TPB date on Amazon), and _Battle for the Abyss_ is supposedly out. I'd expect to see BftA first.


----------

